# Our Official Trip Report (with tons of pics)



## rich8566 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congrats on the car! It looks like the one I will be picking up on July 31. Great photos too! The ride down the shoot looks like fun. I'd like to take my kids there for some fun. Where was that?


----------



## fszatko (Dec 18, 2006)

rich8566 said:


> Congrats on the car! It looks like the one I will be picking up on July 31. Great photos too! The ride down the shoot looks like fun. I'd like to take my kids there for some fun. Where was that?


Here is their website. http://www.zahmerkaiser.com/default.htm

It's in northern Austria in a town called Walchsee. Good luck. Your kids should love it.


----------



## TimJ (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice writeup and photos! Reminds me a lot of my trip last year (although I must shamefully admit to not posting a writeup).

I really like how you turned your wheels on that ferry!


----------

